# heel clicker



## dirtymax (Jan 17, 2011)

looking at a heel clicker clutch kit for my 08 sportsman 800. just wondering if there is any real big do's or dont's about this kit. and also what a quick easy way to set them up. i just threw on a set of 28" silverbacks and can noticed it doesnt have the get up and go back like it used to, id like to gain some of that back. would like to be able to lift the front off fairly easily and still have my top speed there, just wondering what people run for the weight set ups and which springs to use. any info would help.


----------



## dirtymax (Jan 17, 2011)

or how are the epi mudder and epi oversized sport utility kits? want something thats not gunna be realy crappy on the trails when i go on them, im not up to the racks in mud all the time but i go breaking trail and looking for the mud holes to hit, also use my quad around the farm here so need good just general all around kit


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The best kits for Polaris are the Quad Shop Custom kits. You may wanna call Adam and talk to him.

http://quadshopcustoms.com/


----------



## QuickSilver74 (Dec 30, 2010)

i put the QSC kit on my 800 with 30" zillas. my only complaint is it engages a little too high for me when you need to do some technical riding


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

Heelclicker is the way to go. I have no regrets. Contact Cajun or Cobb at atvsquad Only way to go>>>>>


----------

